# Code für VBA zum finden einer zelle



## Ingo (4. August 2001)

Hallo!
Und zwar würde ich gerne in Excel eine Zelle mit einem bestimmten Text suchen und den Text dann zum Beispiel grün amchen oder halt irgendwas dann... Ich hab keine Ahnunbg wie das gehen soll. ich hab da mal vor zwei Wochen was gezeigt bekommen wie das geht aber alles wieder vergessen.
Hab da mal angefangen, hat natürlich nicht gefunzt:


```
Sub test01()
For zz = Range(1) To 50
If zz = "Elisa Comune" Then
Range("zz").Select
Selection.Font.ColorIndex = 3

End If
Next

End Sub
```

Also, halt mit Makros und ich möchte den Text "Elisa Comune" suchen und den dann formatieren. zz soll für die Variable Zeilenzähler stehen. Irgendwie wurde mir gesagt, dass bei dem for halt irgendwie das Gitter abgesucht werden muss. Also, bitte nicht lachen sondern helfen


----------



## Ingo (5. August 2001)

Kann/Möchte mir denn niemand helfen? Ist wirklich dringend...


----------

